# GoGroove Move iPod, iPhone Speaker/Dock



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been looking for a Speak/Dock for my iPod and saw the GoGroove Move and decided to buy it. It's been shipped and so when I get it I'll let you know how it is...hopefully it's good and I won't have to return it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This looks nice...let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Link? This looks like it would work for me. I use the touch as an alarm clock in the landscape mode and I could also watch movies as I drift off. I could google it, I suppose.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

sem said:


> Link? This looks like it would work for me. I use the touch as an alarm clock in the landscape mode and I could also watch movies as I drift off. I could google it, I suppose.


You can get it at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/GoGroove-Portable-Mountable-SonusMAX-Generations/dp/B002Q7TSDK

or buy.com http://www.buy.com/prod/-ipod-iphone-speaker-system-sleek-portable-wall-mountable-gogroove/q/loc/111/212421769.html


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, runs off to spend more money I don't have!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

sem said:


> Thanks, runs off to spend more money I don't have!


Best go with Amazon, it's cheaper there! lol


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be very interested to see how you like it, that's a good price if it has good quality sound.  I'll probably have to wait until they make it iPhone 4 compatible though.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'll be very interested to see how you like it, that's a good price if it has good quality sound. I'll probably have to wait until they make it iPhone 4 compatible though.


I've been tracking it and it's still in CA. I'm in CT...might be a few more days..lol But I will let you all know. I would think that the iPhone would fit, seeing how all the other ipods and phones fit. If it says anything on the package about it I'll let you know that too.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for Trilby to review it before I take it off my wishlist and put it in the cart. I'm REALLY trying to not spend money this summer. I have an iPad to support.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I just got my GoGroove Move speaker/dock in the mail. My iPod Touch fits in nicely (Without cover/case) and it sounds great! I'm mostly interested in Old Time Radio shows and Talk Radio, so that's what I played first...but I did try music and that played well too. In the package are a few extra pieces, like 2 foam spacers of different thickness, I'm assuming are for older iPods if they're not fitting snug. They also give a cable so you can connect other Mp3 devices to it. 
So far for the 30 minutes that I've had it, I love it! I'll probably add more after a week or so of use, but so far so good!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm REALLY trying to resist spending money over the summer - I have an iPad to support! I was really hoping you wouldn't like it!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

sem said:


> I'm REALLY trying to resist spending money over the summer - I have an iPad to support! I was really hoping you wouldn't like it!


Sorry about that, lol


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Reading the Amazon reviews, this won't hold the iPhone in place the way it does an iPod (you have to plug it in through the back), and it's not great for any music with bass.  So probably a pass for me.


----------

